
Raindrop.io – Smart Bookmarks - johngreen
http://raindrop.io?lang=en
======
jdc0589
This looks cool, but as terrible as this is I kind of write things off as
potential malware threats the INSTANT I start seeing russian references
anywhere. The stigma is pretty bad (maybe just because I have friends that
work with malware all day), but the intermixed russian-english mix is throwing
some red flags, which I am sure are unwarranted.

------
yardie
This is great! I've got 40 tabs open in firefox and my browser is straining
under the pressure. A lot of them is research for work (servers, services,
reviews). Some of it I don't care to bookmark. And some of it I'd like to read
at home but have no way to get it there except emailing the link to myself.

~~~
baby
I used dragdis and/or evernote before that. I'm gonna try this new thing but
I'm scared it will be like the others and just become a place where I put
things I'll never read.

* I like it better than dragdis, you don't have to drag anything to save it! Which is a pain on a laptop.

* It's too hidden and like other of its kind I might forget about it and never read what I put there.

~~~
mgkimsal
2 things I'd like to see in a bookmarking service.

1\. Have it email me nightly or weekly recapping what I've bookmarked.

2\. At some point (perhaps in the recap) show me if any of my friends have
also bookmarked the same thing (perhaps from Facebook or g+ graph data).

I could live without #2, and might want to opt-out - there are some things I
bookmark I wouldn't want other people knowing about, but some things I
wouldn't mind.

~~~
cpayne624
" Have it email me nightly or weekly recapping what I've bookmarked."

Yes, yes, yes please.

------
kadabra9
So far, I have to say I'm impressed. I've been searching for a bookmarks
solution that I will actually use, to the point where I've played around with
writing my own. But from what I've seen, the date sorting, tagging,
organization..it all looks pretty slick.

My only gripe is that I went to import my chrome bookmarks (which I have a lot
of admiteddly) and they still are not visible from Raindrop after a few hours.
I haven't received an email saying that the import was complete, and I don't
want to rebuild my bookmark collection from scratch.

Anyone else having a similar problem?

~~~
johngreen
Hi its not a problem! I have big pending list to import, need more time to
analize and download releated content to every link. Please be patient. When
it done you will be emailed!

~~~
kadabra9
Good to know! Figured you guys were getting slammed today. Nice work though,
app looks promising.

------
filmgirlcw
Ok, the "save articles from Mashable" line on the landing page made me smile.
Flattery will get you _everywhere_. I'll try this out later today and probably
try to write a review for the weekend (for Mashable, natch).

My concern is similar to others - will this just become yet another place I
don't look?

I love Pinboard, I have Evernote and I've signed up for at least 10 other
similar services (one that I noted I worried about containing to exist on an
HN post on its announcement post...it died a year later), etc. But I'm a
sucker for this kind of stuff.

~~~
johngreen
Hi! I have plans to develop Raindrop into a big business. And soon it will be
very tight integration with the browser (including custom page "New Tab").
Therefore, your bookmarks will always be on hand in a browser, or mobile
device. I'll be insanely grateful if you make a note in Mashable!

Rustem M.

------
nemasu
It appears to be down for me.

------
ishansharma
I already use Pinboard and it works well for my needs. What differentiates
this from Pinboard?

And of course, how is it going to make money?

~~~
feelthesun
I don't have pinboard, but i believe some of the differences are:

It gives screenshots, It saves content for later and it's an official Opera
extension (pinboard doesn't have an official one).

Edit: Raindrop.io also let's you save the content of video. That's a pretty
handy feature pinboard and dragdis don't have. I don't know of anyone else
that has it.

------
superasn
Why does chrome keep showing a "Translate this" button on pages (i'm on signup
page). There is something which is making it think it is not in English. Just
a heads-up!

~~~
ishansharma
Plus, the Chrome extension displays hover text in Russian.
[http://www.evernote.com/shard/s27/sh/9510a5b2-4910-46c4-b52f...](http://www.evernote.com/shard/s27/sh/9510a5b2-4910-46c4-b52f-3b0a74e911c8/064352d973a83eb8050d42b55afb58f4)

~~~
andrewl-hn
Raindrop outsources some of their development to Ukraine. Perhaps, someone
left `<html lang="ru">` somewhere. Many IDEs and editors use system language
inside their HTML templates by default. I think, WebStorm does it, maybe some
others.

In addition, many companies like Facebook offer localized versions of SDK
downloads and Widget scripts. Thus, when a developer somewhere in China
downloads the SDK and puts the <script> tags on their page, people from all
over the world will see Facebook authentication dialog in Chinese.

Localization can be tricky.

~~~
gk1
> "Raindrop outsources some of their development to Ukraine."

What makes you say this?

Their Twitter account is mostly in Russian, and its location listed as St.
Petersburg (Russia).

------
alco
So I've been using this service since this post on HN and I got a lot of "Link
not recognized" bookmarks. I don't really understand the point of this.

[http://raindrop.io/collection/51838](http://raindrop.io/collection/51838)

------
n8m
Ahw crap :( I was working on something similar. But this looks really good.
Now they just have to get over that "hug of death" and pay for a bigger
server.

As for money generation- sooner or later you will probably see ads in certain
areas unless you sign up for a premium plan.

~~~
sillysaurus3
When Dropbox first launched, there were already 8 or so competitors.

~~~
n8m
Just had a chat with my designer and I think will continue. Maybe this is a
good opportunity to learn.

~~~
chill1
Finding a competitor to a project you have yet to launch can be disheartening,
for sure. But, take it this way.. You just got confirmation that there is a
market for what you're building. Plus, you can see what they are doing wrong,
and do those things right :)

------
iaskwhy
How is this going to make money?

~~~
mosselman
By selling your information to third parties of course :). The business model
for all applications like this.

------
adityar
I loved clipboard and then it died. How long before you go away? Signed up
anyway.

------
imthinhvu
If only I could export my links, images, etc from Pocket and Pinterest. This
would make the migration process easier--but in the mean time, I'm just going
to stick with what I have for my sense of laziness.

------
antr
When I upload my html bookmark file, Raindrop shows all of the folders within
the file, but when I click on import all I get told that I have no bookmarks.
Something seems to be broken.

~~~
joshstrange
I'm seeing this after uploading my bookmarks:

>> We unfortunately have not finished processing your bookmarks uploaded
earlier! Please wait more, we will notify you at the specified E-mail. [0]

[0]
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/opk0jvuvjbssc8s/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/opk0jvuvjbssc8s/Screenshot%202014-04-18%2009.25.37.png)

~~~
joshstrange
Well 7 hours later and my imported bookmarks are still not done being
processed. I bookmark often but I only have less that 1000 bookmarks total, I
understand that they might be getting slammed with traffic ATM but I seeing
how this could have been done all in JS I am a little annoyed that I can't try
this out due to the delay.

------
tijs
Is it Pinterest for men?

------
arvinsim
Shame that they don't seem to have an Android app yet. I am just going to wait
until they have until I consider it as a replacement for pocket.

~~~
johngreen
We have fully functional mobile version! Android soon

~~~
joshstrange
I can't seem to login via your iOS app due to the fact that is in Russian and
there is no option to login with google.

------
terminalcommand
Unfortunately, the app on iOS works only in Russian. But other than that cool
site! Ux is amazing, the images are sharp and the domain is solid.

~~~
joshstrange
Yeah, I just downloaded the iOS app and while I was able to guess login/signup
links the login link doesn't have an option for authenticating with google
(Which is what I used to sign up).

------
chhuang
How is Raindrop compared to kippt and icebergs.com?

------
fakenBisEsRult
Now make this self-hosted and then I'm in.

~~~
mosselman
I thought the same thing! I started looking for a self-hosted alternative
straight away.

~~~
fakenBisEsRult
The closest thing you can get that is opensource is
[https://www.wallabag.org/](https://www.wallabag.org/)

But it needs more work to be useful to me. For instance, I don't always want
to save the contents of the webpage, but just the link along with some notes
or tags.

~~~
warmbytes
For that case you may use a bookmark manager. For an open-source self-hosted
one, check Shaarli :
[https://github.com/sebsauvage/Shaarli](https://github.com/sebsauvage/Shaarli)

~~~
toni
I have developed a much much simpler variation for myself which is actually
nothing more than a personal clone from old school del.icio.us:
[http://i.imgur.com/7jnTyvC.png](http://i.imgur.com/7jnTyvC.png)

I use it now for almost 5 years and have more than 10 thousands bookmarks in
it. If there is any interest, I will put it up on Github.

~~~
shock
Thanks, I'd love to take a look at it!

~~~
toni
Great, I'll brush it up this weekend and will put it on Github. Do you have an
email? How can i let you know?

~~~
mosselman
Cool. Putting a link up here will help.

------
wololo_
Exactly what I hate about pocket is fixed here

~~~
mosselman
Could you expand on this?

I use pocket for 'read this later'. Raindrop.io seems very well suited for
bookmarks so far.

~~~
wololo_
Pocket is limiting me on articles only.. (psychologically). I always wanted an
app where I can save my links, for say images on the web, or videos with a
description of the timestamp I have reached at. Maybe I want to keep bookmarks
for later, but it's not worthy for it to be in my bookmarks bar in my browser
and it's not an article (say at top 20 list to submit your startup written by
a YC user).

~~~
resurge
[https://delicious.com/](https://delicious.com/) ?

They have an app (for android at least, not sure about iOS) with which you can
share stuff to. So from your (mobile/desktop) browser you can store anything
that has a url.

------
chintan39
Clean and Simple, I like it

